# Suggestions for '67 rallye II



## criscrinkle (Jul 4, 2007)

Looking for ideas for 15" rallye II. What will fit best and look best.Would a 70 or a 60 series tire look best.Also how about brand.I'm trying to maintain stock appearance. Any input would be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

I'd go with G70 equivalents and my old favorite, white letter BFG Radial T/As for the period look:


----------

